
Word Source - The Social Dictionary - farmer
http://www.word.sc/
======
hwork
First Impression: great front page. I am not enthralled / don't understand the
wordsource live stuff, however.

~~~
phil
agreed. have the masses really been yearning to make friends and build a
network around dictionary words?

